# D* repeating channel numbers (Ex. 944)



## voyagerbob (Jul 14, 2002)

I see that channel 944 is for a Tampa local channel. I also see that this is a channel in Houston, KC, LA, Pittsburg, etc. 

I know they do this because each city has a different spotbeam. 

My question is if you take a receiver subscribed to the Tampa Locals and put it in an RV would you get the channels of each city as you went through. Or is this just the channel number displayed, and there are actually differences so that you would just get an out of area signal? 

Thanks for any help. 

I don't have D* nor do I plan to but this question has been bugging me since I found out about it several months ago. 

Voyagerbob


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

You are authorized for only the particular city's channels, not the channel number. Therefore, you would see "Program not available in your area" if you tried to receive another city's channels.


----------

